

If You Haven’t Sold Ten Product Sales Yet - mburney
http://www.marketlocomotion.com/if-you-havent-sold-ten-paid-products-yet/

======
anigbrowl
Good suggestions. But maybe the headline should be about whether you've 'sold
ten units' or 'made ten sales' - 'sold ten products' sounds like ten
_different_ products, whereas you seem to be talking about the first sales of
a single new product.

~~~
mburney
Thanks for the suggestion, I changed the title

